# Heute Abend Live: Echolotzentrum-TV: Garmin Neuheiten & eProp E-Motoren



## Werbung (14. Dezember 2017)

anzeige​
Echolotzentrum TV - 14.12.2017 18.15UHR / 1 Stunde Live Sendung

Seien Sie in unserer ersten Live Sendung dabei und erhalten exklusive Informationen rund um das Thema Echolot und Technik fürs Boot.

Tom Schulte von Garmin Deutschland präsentiert gemeinsam mit Echolotexperte Thomas Schlageter und Sonar Spezialist Ralf Scheipers die Neuheiten 2018 und zeigt auch aus anglerischer Sicht, wie man diese sensationellen Techniken auf dem Wasser einsetzen kann.


Themen dieser Sendung:
- Garmin Neuheiten Sonar
- Garmin Panoptix Neuheit PS 22
- Garmin Quatrix Marine Uhren
- eProp E-Motoren - Die Alternative zu Torqeedo?!

Die nächste Folge findet statt:
- 20.12.2017 18.15 / 1 Stunde Live Sendung (Thema Lowrance Neuheiten - SeaRay Unterwasser Drohnen / ROV)

Sie haben an dem Abend keine Zeit? Dann schauen Sie einfach die Aufzeichnung dieses Events bei Youtube oder Facebook.

Hier geht´s los:

[youtube1]M2WPYR1_oEQ[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2WPYR1_oEQ


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Heute Abend Live: Echolotzentrum-TV: Garmin Neuheiten & eProp E-Motoren*

In 5 Minuten gehts los. Ich bin schon gespannt  

Man kann übrigens auch in die Sendung hinein Fragen stellen


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Heute Abend Live: Echolotzentrum-TV: Garmin Neuheiten & eProp E-Motoren*

auch dabei, wenn nix dazwischen kommt.


----------



## iXware (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Heute Abend Live: Echolotzentrum-TV: Garmin Neuheiten & eProp E-Motoren*

was ist denn los? da passiert ja nichts - ist youtube oder gar das Internet kaputt? #c


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Heute Abend Live: Echolotzentrum-TV: Garmin Neuheiten & eProp E-Motoren*

Geht das bei Euch?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Heute Abend Live: Echolotzentrum-TV: Garmin Neuheiten & eProp E-Motoren*

nä, noch nicht...


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Heute Abend Live: Echolotzentrum-TV: Garmin Neuheiten & eProp E-Motoren*

Wie sie sehen, sehen sie nichts  

Es scheint noch nicht angefangen zu haben.


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Heute Abend Live: Echolotzentrum-TV: Garmin Neuheiten & eProp E-Motoren*

Gerade aktuelle Nachricht im Youtube-Chat:

"Hallo liebe Echolot-Freunde, der Livestream beginnt in Kürze.". 

Also, schnell nochmal Getränke-Nachschub holen und dann gehts los


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Heute Abend Live: Echolotzentrum-TV: Garmin Neuheiten & eProp E-Motoren*

na dann - Bier kalt ;-)


----------



## iXware (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Heute Abend Live: Echolotzentrum-TV: Garmin Neuheiten & eProp E-Motoren*

hier ist der neue Link:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2WPYR1_oEQ


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Heute Abend Live: Echolotzentrum-TV: Garmin Neuheiten & eProp E-Motoren*

So, läuft.
Neuer Link: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2WPYR1_oEQ


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Heute Abend Live: Echolotzentrum-TV: Garmin Neuheiten & eProp E-Motoren*

Der Werte Ralf, reden ohne Punkt und Komma.
Ich war mit ihm vor zwei Jahren aud dem Roms, ein bisschen anstrengend aber dennoch genial#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Heute Abend Live: Echolotzentrum-TV: Garmin Neuheiten & eProp E-Motoren*

aber kompetent!!!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Heute Abend Live: Echolotzentrum-TV: Garmin Neuheiten & eProp E-Motoren*

Definitiv, auch ein absoluter Kumpeltyp#6


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Heute Abend Live: Echolotzentrum-TV: Garmin Neuheiten & eProp E-Motoren*

jetzt kommen die neuen E-Motoren


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Heute Abend Live: Echolotzentrum-TV: Garmin Neuheiten & eProp E-Motoren*

Masse an Infos gewesen!


----------



## iXware (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Heute Abend Live: Echolotzentrum-TV: Garmin Neuheiten & eProp E-Motoren*

ja und ich hab mein echomap 72SV erst im August gekauft :-(


----------



## Echolotzentrum (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Heute Abend Live: Echolotzentrum-TV: Garmin Neuheiten & eProp E-Motoren*

Nach kleinen "technischen" Startschwierigkeiten  hat es ja doch noch perfekt geklappt. Hoffe, die Sendung hat euch gefallen.

Hier die Aufzeichnung:

[youtube1]M2WPYR1_oEQ[/youtube1]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2WPYR1_oEQ


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Heute Abend Live: Echolotzentrum-TV: Garmin Neuheiten & eProp E-Motoren*

wie gewohnt massig Infos am Stück!
Hat gepasst..


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Heute Abend Live: Echolotzentrum-TV: Garmin Neuheiten & eProp E-Motoren*

Danke für die Aufzeichnung! 

Das Salz in der Suppe bei so einer Live-Übertragung ist die direkte Zuschauer-Beteiligung. Auch das habt ihr gut gemanaged! #6 

Freue mich schon auf nächste Woche #6


----------



## goldfisch12 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Heute Abend Live: Echolotzentrum-TV: Garmin Neuheiten & eProp E-Motoren*

Die ein oder andere Talkshow läuft so ähnlich ab. Einer der beruflich auf sachlich getrimmt ist und zwei die viel reden, der Sache aber nicht immer dienlich sind.
Ich hätte z.B. sehr gerne erfahren, wie die Helm Funktion der ActiveCaptain App auf dem Echomap Gerät funktioniert.
Funktioniert sie augenblicklich überhaupt auf diesen Geräten oder wartet man auf das nächste Softwareupdate?
Gezeigt wurde die Funktion interessanterweise auf einer ganz anderen Preisklasse, einem  GPSMAP 7412xsv, so jedenfalls war es auf dem Tablet von Herrn Schulte zu lesen.
Und, warum darf man nicht erfahren, wie groß der interne Speicher bei einem echomap Plus 7sv(9sv) tatsächlich ist, statt über Fußballfelder und km² zu philosophieren? Die Garmin Bluechcart G2 Vision Seekarte 720L (Norwegen komplett) passt z.B. auf eine 4GB SD Karte. Was sind dagegen schon ein paar Tiefenlinien auf 8000km² an Informationsdichte bzw. Speicherplatz?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Heute Abend Live: Echolotzentrum-TV: Garmin Neuheiten & eProp E-Motoren*

hmm, ok. 

Hast Du gefragt, weil die Möglichkeit bestand ja, live seine Fragen/Anmerkungen einzubringen?


----------



## goldfisch12 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Heute Abend Live: Echolotzentrum-TV: Garmin Neuheiten & eProp E-Motoren*

Hätte ich sicher getan, leider konnte ich auch nur die Aufzeichnung sehen.
Bei Schlageter habe ich es per Email angefragt und warte auf eine Antwort.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Heute Abend Live: Echolotzentrum-TV: Garmin Neuheiten & eProp E-Motoren*

aaah, sch..... - dann geht das natürlich nicht....

Hätte sicher auch einige andere interessiert..

Musste gucken, dass Du beim näxten Mal live dabei bist zum Fragen stellen!


----------

